# 1 Year Smoker from WV :)



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

Howdy Ya'll,

I've been smoking with Jeff for about a year or so now, and I am loving it! I have been cooking for many years and consider myself a well seasoned cook. I still have a lot to learn about smoking though, and I hope to learn from all of you seasoned smokers! So let's get our smoke on! LOL


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF  I am glad you joint us

You are in the right place the folks here are help full and knowledgeable

Don’t forget the Qview


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF family!  What kind of rig do you have?


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably a dumb question, but what is the Qview? Thanks for the warm welcome :)


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the Cajun Injector Electric Smoker. I am disabled and it is so easy for me to use, and it works great. Set it and forget it most of the time.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Q-view is just pictures of your food as you prepare it and prepare to eat it (also referred to as the "Money Shot" when you show off your smoke ring).

What the heck are you doing up so late?!!!  Go to bed, for God's sake!  LOL!


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL! I am a night owl, plus I am planning my meal for tomorrow! Smoked chicken, smoked potatoes and smoked zuccini :) Trying to decide what kind of wood to use! Any suggestions? I have pictures for the Qview, where do I put them? I have an album made already.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Dang!  I think I'M a night owl!  Nice to meet ya. 

Keep the wood a mild fruit or nut wood with poultry. Apple, cherry, or alder are good choices. If your inclined, soak the chips or chinks in a 50/50 bath of water and white wine before the smoke. It will add a nice dimension to the bird!

There is a picture button on the toolbar above the text box.  Just click it, find the picture file you want to insert, double click the file and click "submit."

Now I'm not gonna tell you again -- go to bed!  Sheesh, you're like my teenagers!


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

Heck my teenagers were in bed by midnight LOL! I am going to bed now! I don't sleep well when hubby is on night shift. Going to use Pecan I think :)

This was my first Applewood smoked pork chops.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pecan will be a nice smoke, Cooking Momma.  And I know what you mean; I can't sleep worth a darn when the Mrs. is out of town.....

Glad to see you figured out how to post pix!

James


----------



## alelover (Jun 9, 2011)

Glad to have ya. Nice lookin pork chop. Looking forward to more of your QView.


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome and suggestionss! My first brisket came out wonderfully, dang was it yummy!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you flippin' get any sleep???!!!!!


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL! Not much :( Hubby woke me up at 8:20 AM by turning on the T.V. which came blaring into my head, scared the crap out of me LOL! Didn't go to sleep until 4:30 AM. Which in turn woke up the litter of puppies that I have right now, they instantley wanted their breakfast. So, the kids and I got up and started doing the morning dog chores, feeding, letting them out etc... Oh, you're probably wondering what the heck I am talking about. I breed Long Haired Miniature Dachshunds :) I have 14 plus 6 puppies right now. I wanted to get dinner started by 11:00 so we got that on as well. My thermometer isn't working I don't think. The internal one that is. Reading 176 after only an hour and a half at 250 degrees. This is one of my English Cream puppies Moses. Did you get any sleep?


----------



## kaveman (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi momma, welcome,nice to see another hillbilly on here,lol


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

Howdy Kaveman :)

I am a WV transplant, moved here from Pa where I lived for 20 years. Before that I lived all over, father was in the USAF. My mother was from LA, so I have a pretty strong Southern/Cajun back ground LOL!

I love WV! Great weather, and great people! Hubby is a pure Yankee though, never knew what good food tasted like until he met me LOL! I'm pretty new to Smoking, but I am a well seasoned cook! Loving Smoking more and more everyday! I am going to try to find a forum on here for sides and start contributing recipes on it :) Hope to see more of you on here. :)


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF Momma,

I see you got the Qview figured out, keep it coming


----------



## roller (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, sure did LOL! I just took pictures of the Chicken & Potatoes. Will be posting soon!


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 9, 2011)

Here it is :) Chicken Breasts, and leg & thigh quarters. Brined over night in water, kosher salt & brown sugar solution. Smoked for 2 hours on 250 degrees with Jeff's rub and Pecan wood, then sauced with Sweet Baby Rays and thrown on the grill for some char. Smoked potatoes, just rubbed with canola & kosher salt. Was going to have smoked zucinni, but the kids wanted green bean casserole. Nice side salad with Vidalia Onion vinegarette. Sorry forgot to get a picture of the salad!

Finished dinner.









Moist & juicy Chicken breast  .


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge.


----------



## princess (Jun 9, 2011)

Whoa!!! Another Smoking Female!!!  :)  Hiya!! 

*Welcome to the SMF!!*

(It took me six months to figure out Q-View.. Like "Q" is short for Bar B Que, so View of the Q?  At least you were smart enough to ask!!)

Cheers!!

-Princess


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2011)

Damn! you don't mess around

Great Pics and welcome


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Princess :)

I was wondering if I was the only woman on here LOL! Nice to meet you!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 10, 2011)

Cooking Momma said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what is the Qview? Thanks for the warm welcome :)


    Qview???





	

		
			
		

		
	
  + 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
= Qview


----------



## princess (Jun 10, 2011)

Cowgirl, Squirrel, Barbie... I'm sure I'm forgetting one or two.. :)
 


Cooking Momma said:


> Hi Princess :)
> 
> I was wondering if I was the only woman on here LOL! Nice to meet you!


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 10, 2011)

Why thank you :) I actually just looked at when I bought my first smoker and that was back in 2008, but I only used it a couple of times, because I hated it. Then in February of this year I bought my Cajun Injector and love it! So I've been smoking about twice a week since then. Tonight it's pork chops, perogies & fried corn on the cob :) I'll try to get some decent pictures before we dig in LOL!


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 10, 2011)

ROFLMBO!!! Too funny! Actually, that looks a little like me, except I'm rolling away in my wheel chair, instead of running away! PIMP!!


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 10, 2011)

Cool! Power to the Smoking Hot Chicks! LOL


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 10, 2011)

TY :)


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 10, 2011)

Dinner tonight consisted of Applewood smoked pork chops. Rubbed the chops with yellow mustard and applied a dry rub that I got from Bob Evan's. Smoked them for 3 hours. 1 1/2 hrs. of smoke then just heat for the other 1 1/2 hrs. at 215 degrees. They were so tender, juicy & moist! Got a really nice smoke ring :) Sides were Perogies smothered in sauteed onions in butter, and deep fried Corn on the Cob! Delicious :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome again Momma!

Got you on the other post.

You'll love it here!

Bear


----------



## cooking momma (Jun 10, 2011)

TY again Bear LOL!


----------

